# Great Show



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

(LONG)

I went to a show this weekend and took two horses. I was in seven classes. Four in-hand classes, and three performance classes. I was in two classes with my Appaloosa mare, and five with my Tennessee Walking Horse mare. 
In Western Showmanship and Grooming with the app.(Peaches) I got eighth and I didn't place in Halter. I'm just happy we placed. She's more of a trail horse, but I love her. We should have placed in Halter though. She was the best muscled horse in the ring.
Anyways, in Gaited Halter and Gaited Showmanship and Grooming with Atty(the twh) I won both classes with about twenty five other exhibitors. In Trail Pleasure Racking and Walking/Racking Equitation we won again. In trail(with Atty) I got ninth out of twenty. Better than I thought we'd do. She hasn't done trail in years. At the end of the show Atty and I won the Gaited Division's High Point Award and I got a Montana Silversmith belt buckle with engraving on it for that. 
So all in all it was an amazing day for me and my babies. I was so proud of Peaches and Atty. Even though Atty hasn't been ridden for two years(not my choice :-() she still has it, and she's not even at her best yet. That tells me a lot. But, unlike Peaches, Atty was bred for the arena and she LOVES showing. She puts everything she's got on the line. I love my babies and I'm glad I've gotten the chance to show Peaches.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

GREAT JOB! do you have any piccies to share?! great job with both of them! I enter D into halter classes sometimes just for fun and kind a warmupish thingy for showmanship and he is not breed for halter and amazingly enough we get a lot of 2nds with about 6 to 10 horses in the ring! lol maybe he is more of a halter horse than I thought? lol


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

maybe he is! lol you should do it more often! i just hate standing there waiting for the class to finish. its boring for me. haha. I don't have any pictures right now.  no one took pictures on my camera.


----------

